# First aid kit



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Just started to put a first aid kit together. Actually 2 of them. one for in the car and one for my BOL. Now it has just a few things in there such as plasters, plaster tape, gauze, betadine, alcohol, scissors, tweezers, paracetamol, and more. Still extending it while thinking of it. Actually, here you can't really buy a ready made set. But that's ok as I can put stuff in that I know what to do with. Besides of extending it, I am now also thinking of creating more medical supplies, for the long run in case it would be difficult to get by. So basically same stuff as first aid kit but than a lot more of each of the products. Also things like antibiotics. antibiotics is easy here as it is available otc. Any suggestions what more to add?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

My recent and on going experience suggests you might want to add an arm sling to the kit, the light weight cotton sling rolls up or folds into a pretty small space. That's where my first sling s going. The second sling I was given is a better sling but is too bulky for a bag.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maylox, amodium ad, peroxide,aspirin, motrin, bug spray, rubbing alcohol, personal meds, benadryl and such.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A small magnifying glass for fine work such as digging out splinters or metal shavings.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> A small magnifying glass for fine work such as digging out splinters or metal shavings.


Get one big enough to make fire.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Just ordered a couple USMC IFAK/GP pouches for &6.45 each ships.
These contents plus some severe trauma items

Individual First Aid Kit (1).JPG


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Don't overlook anti-diarrhea medication.
Gross? Yes. But dehydration due to illness and diarrhea is a huge killer in places where clean water isn't abundant.
This should be at your BOL if nowhere else.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I took 1/4 inch galvanized mesh type "screen" and cut into 24 inch by 18 inch pieces and folded them up for use as arm splints. The can be molded to fit the fractured limb's position so you don't do more damage by straightening the arm. Not my idea, they used to sell them in the boxed kits.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I took 1/4 inch galvanized mesh type "screen" and cut into 24 inch by 18 inch pieces and folded them up for use as arm splints. The can be molded to fit the fractured limb's position so you don't do more damage by straightening the arm. Not my idea, they used to sell them in the boxed kits.


Are you talking about something like hardware cloth?
If so, doesn't that invite a high risk of cuts or punctures?


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Triangle bandages are great to have too. There are a myriad of uses for them if one is creative enough. Different sizes of gauze are good too. Elastic (ACE wraps) bandages, roller gauze (also known as Kling) are good to hold the gauze pads onto a wound.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Are you talking about something like hardware cloth?
> If so, doesn't that invite a high risk of cuts or punctures?


Thank you, I couldn't think of the name. Yes hardware cloth. You have to trim the wires very close and I folded the edges over and pounded them flat with a rubber mallet.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I added a surgical & suture kit to my bag. About $50 on Amazon. Vacuum sealed like most of the other 1st aid things.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Eye wash bullets. Steristrips. Headlamp and batteries. Thermometer. Gloves. Oral rehydration salts, burn gel.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good ideas all! Triple Antibiotic Cream.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Hydrocortizone cream and anti-fungal cream.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Duct tape. Im not saying its a first aid kit alone, but its very versatile. Good duct tape can be used to hold dressings in place, even on bloody skin, it can be layred and used structuraly, it can be mole-skin, it can be folded on itself as an occlusive dressing for punctures. Super glue, also great for MINOR P.I.T.A. cuts on hands in particular. These two items are trendy miracle tools, true, but they are not without real value in compitant hands.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Also a facemask with eye protection would be good to have too. Keep those mucous membranes covered up when dealing with a probable blood borne pathogen.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Organization is almost as important as contents. It's a good idea to figure out how you will organize your supplies before you get so much stuff that the task seems hopeless. Having the right item means nothing if you can't find it in a hurry.

I've been developing my first aid stuff in "modules," each dedicated to a specific task. For example, I have a "breaks and sprains" kit which contains elastic bandages, splint materials, triangular bandages, duct tape, and so on. 

You can get clear plastic suitcase organizers in many sizes, and these are great for making up kits. It's easy to see what's inside, and you know that when you grab a kit, you will have everything you need to do a specific task. Having a variety of kits like this also adds a bit of redundancy to your system. For example, you will probably end up with surgical tape and gauze pads in several different kits. If you run out in one, you can always borrow from another.

If you are planning for a long term event, don't forget about after care. First aid is just that... it's intended to stabilize you until you can get to professional medical care. If this level of care becomes unavailable, you will need a a variety of gauze sponges, surgical tapes, antibiotics, OTC pain meds, and other items, and need them in sufficient quantities to allow you to change dressings and care for the patient until the would heals.

Taking a modular approach will let you concentrate on whatever scenarios you consider to be most likely to happen, and, once you decide what you are prepping for, concentrate on the most life-threatening injuries for that specific scenario. Have a kit development plan, stay organized, and gradually build your capabilities.

Finally, don't forget that training is part of the process. You need to have some idea of how to use the stuff you gather. Yeah, taking formal classes is the best, but reading a book or watching a good video is better than not reading a book or watching a good video. We can't all go through medical school.


----------

